# Alternative to clexane injection??



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello,  is anyone aware of an alternative to clexane?? I've been told once I have has et I will need to do these. I have really struggled with all the injections so far and its really starting to sorry me that I will have to do more injections throughout early pregnancy. I really want to do all I can to help get a sticky bean but this is really bothering me. Any advice greatly recieved xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Baby Aspirin (75mg aspirin) is a blood thinner, and can be bought off the shelf in pharmacies. You could see if your consultant would consider you taking this instead of Clexane if there's no justification for being prescribed Clexane?

xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Hope  
Clexane and Aspirin work on quite different parts of the clotting mechanism so aren't really interchangeable. I'm on both ! There are alternatives to Clexane, like Fragmin, but they are injectable too. 
For my last pregnancy (as it will be for this one) I had to inject daily until 6wks post delivery. Whilst not a joy, generally it's not too bad. I touch my skin with the needle until I find a spot that doesn't hurt. Pinch the skin out , then pop it in. I also find it easier to use the tiny glass syringes that don't have the plastic self-sheathing cover. 
Good luck
xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you ladies. I've had 9 MC's so doctor wants to give me everything they can to make it work. I did ask about aspirin and he said they do very different thimgs and it eouild be best to take both.  I'm just being a wimp as have really struggled with all the injections so far.  Will just have to woman up and try a few tricks to make them less painful xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i took both up til about 28 weeks. i'd had haribo gold bears after my ivf shots but i had to trade up to mini percy piglets for the clexane shots. good luck. 


ps i didn't mind the clexane but couldn't get on at all with the fragmin they gave me post partum. kept stabbing my hands with the evil fiddly needles they are lethal. clexane bruises like crazy but it's worth it if it works.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow 9 m/cs I found 2 devastating enough   have you not had investigations ? My Antiphospholipid syndrome was decided to be the culprit, and thankfully clexane fixed that   Trust me, when you get your baby in your arms you won't care a hoot about any needles  
xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Bundles, we've had all the tests possible with no definitive answer. Possible implantation issue and my progesterone drops off to early. So lovely doctor wants me to take everything safely possible.  Its been a jell of a rollacoaster journey but as of yesterday we have six beautiful embryos frozen and safe at the clinic.  Just waiting for next cycle as I over reacted to drugs then they can go back. I will also have the scratch.  

Goldbunny,  love the idea of sweets. My DH had to do most of my shoots until I was brave enough to do it. He then presented me with chocolate afterwards so good inserntive  

Thank you ladies, I'm feeling much better about the idea and as you say will all be worth it xx


----------

